# Bismarck Tourney



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Anyone on the site fishing the Bismarck event this wknd?

I have a few buddy's that are fishing. I talked to them lastnight and they said it was slow... but you never know if they're telling you the truth. Nobody wants to give up a "hot spot" or take the risk.

Good luck to those who are fishing. Post up on how things went for you if your fishing in the tourney.


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Finished 7th with 18.12 pounds also had 5th biggest fish.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Ithaca, you a Wirtz? If so pm me


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Duck Commander:

I PM'd you


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I heard the weather was rough, lots of game plans changed that morning. I heard someone got hung up on a bar out of the gate, what a bummer


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

A few of my buddy's fished the tourney and took 5th and had one of the largest fish too. Sounds like it was cold and a typical day on the river with lots of boats.

Good fishing! :wink:


----------

